# Capricorn Australian Soft Eating Liquorice



## josh pelican (Dec 26, 2010)

Discuss how good this shit is. I'll eat raspberry, strawberry, blueberry, green apple, whatever... just not straight up black shit.


----------



## ivancic1al (Dec 26, 2010)

Haha I love the straight up black shit  But I am an odd person. I've the only one I know who actually eat black jelly beans first. 

Liquorice FTW


----------



## Asrial (Dec 26, 2010)

It has to be salt liquorice!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 26, 2010)

Raspberry/Strawberry > The rest > Black.


----------



## josh pelican (Dec 27, 2010)

Eating this right now.

Yum yum.


----------

